
13 steps to make Test Driven Development(TDD) actually work - hibobbo
http://www.bobbylough.com/2015/09/13-steps-how-tdd-can-actually-work.html
======
bobbotheclowno
I never thought of doing it this way. Just write your tests first then give
up.

